# Soldier's poem



## squatting dog (May 9, 2021)

I don't see any color here, The headstones look the same.
No black, no brown,no white skin tone, There's no one here to blame.
These solider's fought and died for you, Their color you can't see.

Your rights are still protected,
Here's the place to take a knee.


----------



## oldman (May 9, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I don't see any color here, The headstones look the same.
> No black, no brown,no white skin tone, There's no one here to blame.
> These solider's fought and died for you, Their color you can't see.
> 
> ...


Damn straight!


----------



## jerry old (May 9, 2021)

Well said


----------



## 911 (May 11, 2021)

Amen!


----------

